# entrée Line-in pour iPod Touch V1



## magiciendoz (6 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous 


J'ai besoin de faire des prises de son de qualité cet été et je me demandais s'il existe un appareil qui permet une entrée Line-in sur l'iPod Touch V1.

Au pire, il existe des micro pour l'iPod Touche V1 ? Personnellement je préfèrerais de loin utiliser mon propre micro.

Est ce qu'il est possible ensuite de récupérer ce son enregistrer par l'iPod sans que ce soir la mission ?!

Merci en tout cas de m'avoir lu


----------



## fabe38 (15 Janvier 2010)

Salut

Pas de réponses, mais je suppose que la question est périmée depuis...
Cependant, je la repose.
Alors, oui, il faut passer par le dock pour un Touch V1,
Mais ensuite, c'est pas garanti que ça fonctionne....
Celui semble aller, mais n'est plus fabriqué;
http://cgi.cafr.ebay.ca/Macally-iVo...er_MP3_Player_Accessories?hash=item518d11a13e
Chez MacWay, il n'était pas compatible...
Idem pour le gris oblong:
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/12...istreur-audio-et-mini-enceinte-pour-ipod.html

Vos expériences?

En tout cas, j'ai pu installer ConcerRec, Irecorder, Poddio et RecTool08 qui ne disent s'installer qu'à partir des Touch V2.
Ils fonctionnent tous mais pour enregistrer, ils demandent où est le micro.


----------



## bayliner28 (15 Janvier 2010)

Je ne peux pas vraiment répondre à ta question mais... 
Je crois que se sera difficile de trouver quelque chose pour l'iTouch Version 1
Étant rendu à la version 3, les créateur de Micro se concentreront sur la version 3 au lieu de la première....

Je n'ai pas vraiment de connaissance ni fais de recherche sur les micros disponibles pour l'iTouch Version 1... Cependant... Si se n'ai pas déjà fait... Tu peux faire une petite recherche... Je connais un forum qui parle que d'iPhone et d'iTouch... Voici le lien...

iPod Touch Master FR

Bref, moi aujourd'hui, je suis fatiguer et trop paresseux pour chercher... J'espère t'avoir aidé un petit peu même si je ne répond pas à ta question qui est un peu difficile... 

Mais j'espère que quelqu'un pourra t'aider sur ce forum... Si tu veux quelque pseudo qui pourront te donner une petite astuce... Il y a tiz38, tibobow, Tifortune, Nick936 et CrypticWritings


Sur cela... Je te souhaite bonne chance... 


Phil


----------



## fabe38 (15 Janvier 2010)

Salut

Je te remercie pour ta réponse rapide.
C'est quand même déplorable que parce que c'est le premier Touch sorti, il n'y ait plus rien pour lui!!!!
A croire qu'on est ringard avec ces engins là :mouais:
Que ce soit chez Macally, Switcheasy, Touchmods, ces idiots ne proposent plus qu'un truc pour les Touch V1.............. des housses!!!

Je furette autour d'une vieillerie de Macally, puisque c'est comme ça qu'il faut la nommer (on imagine la boite avec la poussière sur le dessus, et une face déteinte pas le soleil - boite en carton, les blisters impossible à ouvrir n'existaient pas à l'époque!).
Donc, je fais des recherches sur une vieillerie qui se trouve sur la bay:
http://cgi.cafr.ebay.ca/Macally-iVo...er_MP3_Player_Accessories?hash=item518d11b1d2
Si Macally ne les fabrique plus, c'est soit un stock, soit de la contrefaçon!
Et le soucis, c'est que certains disent qu'il tourne avec les V1 et d'autres vendeurs non. MacWay, qui le référence sans le vendre ne parle pas de Touch 1.
Alors, qui croire?

Pour ma part, je casse ma tirelire pour me payer un micro Røde Nt4 pour faire des enregistrements stéréo. Je compte passer par un enregistreur minidisc.
Mais pourquoi ne pas passer par mon vieil ipod tout vieux qui pourrait faire, j'en suis sur, aussi bien qu'un appareil plein de mécanique (encore plus vieux!)!!!!

Extrait de la notice;
_Merci d&#8217;avoir achete&#769; le Macally iVoicePro, enregistreur de voix et audio pour iPod. L&#8217;iVoicePro est un micro- phone, au design e&#769;le&#769;gant du style 1930-1940 pour votre iPod nano eme et 3eme ge&#769;ne&#769;ration et iPod 5eme et 6eme ge&#769;ne&#769;ration. Avec l&#8217;iVoicePro vous pouvez enregistrer vos notes, interviews, ou musique en direct, vous pouvez e&#769;galement enregistrer a&#768; partir de sources audio exte&#769;rieures a&#768; l&#8217;aide de la prise 3.5mm inte&#769;gre&#769;e. Une fois l&#8217;enregistrement termine, vous pouvez e&#769;couter le re&#769;sultat a&#768; l&#8217;aide du haut-parleur inte&#769;gre&#769;. L&#8217;iVoicePro se connecte aise&#769;ment a&#768; votre iPod me&#770;me dans un e&#769;tui de protection en silicone._

fabien-l'antiquaire


----------



## bayliner28 (15 Janvier 2010)

...

C'est sûr qu'il doit bien y avoir encore quelques micros disponible pour lui...
Mais se sera dur de les trouver...
C'est un peu cela que je n'aime pas de Apple
Ils sortent toujours de nouvel version à toutes les années ou presque...
Ils veulent toujours modifier quelques choses...
Pourquoi ils ne prennent pas le temps... Cherche tout... tout..... TOUT 
Ce qui pourrait être utile sur leur iPod...
Comme ça, pas besoin de sortir toujours de nouvelles versions...
Il faut toujours qu'on achète leur nouveautés et tout



APPLE DEVRA COMPRENDRE QUE NOUS SOMMES PAS DES PORTE-FEUILLES...!!!!!!! 


Sur cela...

Bonne Chance


Phil


----------



## fabe38 (15 Janvier 2010)

Oui....
Sur le forum que tu m'as cité, je suis à la traine, ils en sont tous aux V2 et V3 :sleep:

Mais j'ai trouvé cette page ou un gars dit que ça marche sur son V1;
http://www.competencemac.com/index.php?2009/05/06/356-ivoice-pro-un-microphone-pour-votre-ipod&cos=1

Un petit espoir...
Ce serait tellement plus simple à gérer, les fichiers, plutôt qu'avec le minidisc.....

à ciao

PS; D'après ce qui est écrit à la suite, une mise à jour du Firmware aurait permis de rendre l'appareil ci dessus compatible;
http://www.macblogz.com/2008/11/26/first-generation-ipod-touch-to-support-voip-through-firmware-22/
Je suis en 3.0 et JB, j'ai donc toutes mes chances.......peut être!


----------



## fabe38 (23 Janvier 2010)

Salut

Si ça intéresse des ancêtres qui possèdent des fossiles d'iPodTouch de première génération, j'ai reçu le iVoice Pro de Macally aujourd'hui.
J'ai testé une quinzaine d'appli et j'ai commencé mon rapport sur le site de ArteRadio;
http://www.arteradio.com/forum/posts/list/126317.page

Les essais sonores viendront plus tard, avec un vrai micro.
Le seul reproche? Le volume du HP qui est fixe.
Donc, suivant où l'on est, ben soit on fait du bruit, soit on le débranche!
Sinon, c'est dingue comme un "con" de petit haut-parleur à 10 centimes, ça peut révolutionner un iPodTouch!!!!!!
On le redécouvre, plus besoin d'avoir le casque sous la main, c'est incroyable.
Shazam fonctionne aussi, je viens de le découvrir, j'en suis encore sur le cul!!!

Bref, l'Ivoice Pro devrait être obligatoire pour les vieux iPodTouch!!!


----------

